# If you had a blood pregnancy test...



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Where did you get yours done at and if you ended up paying out of pocket how much did you have to pay?

My health department said they wont do one unless I miss more than two periods in a row... by the time that happens (if it happens) and if I AM pregnant then I would already be around 20 weeks... and with my past complicated pregnancies I need to be seen by an OB asap if I am pregnant to discuss our plan on how we are going to make it through the pregnancy safely.

TIA,
Veronica


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

So uh... do they have a way of checking when your last period was? (that would be sort of creepy if they could) or can you call them up and be like... I haven't had a period in a few months and was wondering if I could come in for a test...


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I should have asked them about the blood test when I called and how they did it before I went in... when I went in I told them about my very odd "period" I had two weeks ago and about all my symptoms since then and about how hpts never worked with my third pregnancy and I only was able to find out about the pregnancy via blood test... well the nurse then basically ignored everything I had just told her and told me about their "rule" and shoved me out the door. And now they have it in my chart that my last "period" was the 4th of this month. My mistake.


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
when I went in I told them about my very odd "period" I had two weeks ago and about all my symptoms since then and about how hpts never worked with my third pregnancy and I only was able to find out about the pregnancy via blood test...

So you don't know for sure that you even had a period this month, correct? I would call again and try to talk to someone else, explaining that you're afraid the nurse you talked to last time misunderstood what you were saying.

I had to do a blood pregnancy test for school, even though I'd had 3 very clear positive HPTs, and it cost me $47 out of pocket! Had I known it would cost that, I would have argued with them. A dollar store test would have told them the same thing for way, way less. Is there a Planned Parenthood around where you live that could do it?


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlier* 
So you don't know for sure that you even had a period this month, correct? I would call again and try to talk to someone else, explaining that you're afraid the nurse you talked to last time misunderstood what you were saying.

I had to do a blood pregnancy test for school, even though I'd had 3 very clear positive HPTs, and it cost me $47 out of pocket! Had I known it would cost that, I would have argued with them. A dollar store test would have told them the same thing for way, way less. Is there a Planned Parenthood around where you live that could do it?

The nurse went and talked to the OB that was there and she said she was relaying what the dr said. I am going to look around town and see what everyone charges and go from there. My SO said we will save up the money for it and see what happens in two weeks... if I get a period, see what it looks like, and if its weird like what I had two weeks ago, or see if I dont get it... HPTs wouldnt work for me with my last pregnancy, only the blood test was able to tell me I was pregnant (levels were almost to 50 and I had taken a couple sensitive hpts that day too and they still never picked it up).... After something like that happening I am afraid it could happen again and a blood test is the only way for me to know. I just wish people would listen to me and take me seriously. I know my body and I have been through three other pregnancies... even if it comes out negative then I will at least know that something else is causing everything and I can get all that checked out and figure out what is wrong. kwim?

Thank you for replying.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

mine was 50$ at a fertility center. i like te idea of calling and talking to someone else. i really think a call needs to be made no matter what.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I looked up online and found a place that will let me order the test online ($39 for a quatitative hcg blood test) and go to one of the local lab corps and have them draw my blood. I talked it over with SO and he said we will take $20 out of the next two paychecks (payday is every Friday) and see how my next period is, if it even comes at all, and then go get the test done. If my cycle is consistant and is anything like last cycle then I have 11 ish days left until the time I can expect AF. Thank you for your help


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
I looked up online and found a place that will let me order the test online ($39 for a quatitative hcg blood test) and go to one of the local lab corps and have them draw my blood. I talked it over with SO and he said we will take $20 out of the next two paychecks (payday is every Friday) and see how my next period is, if it even comes at all, and then go get the test done. If my cycle is consistant and is anything like last cycle then I have 11 ish days left until the time I can expect AF. Thank you for your help









That's what I was going to suggest. I believe I saw a blood hcg for closer to 25 at one of the lab places online a few months ago, so you might consider looking for more options. If I can remember which lab, I'll let you know.
GL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

